# Cuddly Gracie



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are some photos of Miss Gracie being cuddly. She's only nice to me when i'm giving her head scratches, otherwise she hates me. *hmph*














































And then i stop, and voila, she sits and grumbles about the fact that i'm a female and she wants dad or Tim to come and rescue her from all the girl germs i'm breathing on her.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

ROFLOL I love that last look. She is rather grumpy. Those scratch pictures are also very adorable. She puts her head in the oddest of angles. =)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  Iam sure Gracie thinks you should be thanking her for letting you give her scritches


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!!! Snooty little madam isn't she?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

:lol: I guess Gracie just wants some attention after all the baby talk!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww, there's been so much about Cookie and Bailee recently, that I've almost forgotten about Gracie. What a beautiful gal.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Gracie and Georgie should get together the grump a lumps


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Aww bless her she looks like she is realy enjoying them


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Laura said:


> Gracie and Georgie should get together the grump a lumps


:rofl: They so should!!! Can you imagine them, sitting around grumbling all day long.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> :rofl: They so should!!! Can you imagine them, sitting around grumbling all day long.


I can just imagine what they would say about us :rofl:


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

How does she act with your father or brother?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> How does she act with your father or brother?


*ahem* Well, she will happily snuggle up to them and smooch in their faces and head butt them for scritches ALL night long.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

So she likes men? 

Isn't it funny how certain animals develop a specific preference?

Like my dog LOVES women. He just stares at my girlfriends adoringly. Little animated hearts fluttering around him.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> So she likes men?


Definitely.  Her home for the first 2 years of her life her only companion was a man, so i guess that's fair enough that she has that preference.


----------

